# have a bean to cup



## pete.w (Sep 15, 2008)

I sold my old machine to buy a bean to cup machine, as I mainly drink cappa's, started to drink espresso's so may need a new machine.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Any pictures of your bean to cup machine along with accessories?


----------

